# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Queue de poisson

## Ivan Le Fou

"Carl Hiaasen ? Oh non, y en a un peu marre des auteurs scandinaves…"
 J'ai testé pour vous, voilà la meilleure façon de se ridiculiser auprès de son libraire préféré. S'il est de bonne humeur, le-dit libraire vous expliquera patiemment que Carl Hiaasen est américain, un peu déjanté et que vraiment, vous devriez essayer. Et au bout du compte, si vous suivez son conseil avisé, vous allez vous trouver devant un bon roman policier à l'américaine.
 Evidemment, les règles de fabrication sont assez simples : le "meurtre" de départ intervient bien dans les dix premières pages (à la première ligne en l'occurrence, comme ça "Voilà, ça, c'est fait" s'est dit l'auteur); les descriptions et introspections sont limitées au minimum syndical; la fréquence des dialogues est maximale; les personnages sont extrêmement "visuels" (la belle blonde sportive, le vieux briscard ancien flic, l'industriel vulgaire et sans scrupules, etc.); bref, on a sérieusement l'impression que c'est écrit pour être facilement transposable à l'écran.
 Mais après tout, qu'importe : le style très ironique de Hiaasen ne manque pas de chien, il aime les situations absurdes et l'humour n'est jamais absent très longtemps. Du coup, on se laisse porter facilement par l'histoire de Joey, une jeune femme qui se demande bien pourquoi son con de mari a décidé un beau jour, semble-t-il sans raison, de la jeter par dessus bord en plein milieu de leur croisière anniversaire.

_"Queue de poisson", un roman de Carl Hiaasen, collection 10-18, environ pas cher._


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pimûsu

Ultime auteur que celui ci :D il en a fait tellement d'autres  ::): 
Déjà finir les anales du disques mondes, arg :sansfin:
Un autre point commun en plus de ton pseudo que je porte IRL au boulot...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "Carl Hiaasen ? Oh non, y en a un peu marre des auteurs scandinaves…"
>  J'ai testé pour vous, voilà la meilleure façon de se ridiculiser auprès de son libraire préféré. S'il est de bonne humeur, le-dit libraire vous expliquera patiemment que Carl Hiaasen est américain, un peu déjanté et que vraiment, vous devriez essayer. Et au bout du compte, si vous suivez son conseil avisé, vous allez vous trouver devant un bon roman policier à l'américaine.
>  Evidemment, les règles de fabrication sont assez simples : le "meurtre" de départ intervient bien dans les dix premières pages (à la première ligne en l'occurrence, comme ça "Voilà, ça, c'est fait" s'est dit l'auteur); les descriptions et introspections sont limitées au minimum syndical; la fréquence des dialogues est maximale; les personnages sont extrêmement "visuels" (la belle blonde sportive, le vieux briscard ancien flic, l'industriel vulgaire et sans scrupules, etc.); bref, on a sérieusement l'impression que c'est écrit pour être facilement transposable à l'écran.
>  Mais après tout, qu'importe : le style très ironique de Hiaasen ne manque pas de chien, il aime les situations absurdes et l'humour n'est jamais absent très longtemps. Du coup, on se laisse porter facilement par l'histoire de Joey, une jeune femme qui se demande bien pourquoi son con de mari a décidé un beau jour, semble-t-il sans raison, de la jeter par dessus bord en plein milieu de leur croisière anniversaire.
> 
> _"Queue de poisson", un roman de Carl Hiaasen, collection 10-18, environ pas cher._
>  *
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


J'ai irrésistiblement pensé à la série des _Fletch_ en lisant cette description.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

S'pas Fletcher ?
Ou je confonds avec un autre truc...

----------


## Halfsup

Suis entrain de lire ce Queue de poisson, vraiment écriture fluide et sympa, une histoire bien dense, de l'écolo comme j'aime et surtout du rire à tous les étages  :;):

----------

